# the wolves have went and done it



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

check out the link.
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=10012858


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Beware k2 will be coming after you now Mojo1. :shock:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

o-||


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

O*-- //dog// kill em all!! well maybe not all..


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> Beware k2 will be coming after you now Mojo1.


I don't think so, K2 and zimmy just have a crush on you pro :wink:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Beware k2 will be coming after you now Mojo1. :shock:


 :lol: I ain't scared! :mrgreen:


----------

